# Win2k3 - PHP / MySQL Probs - PHP erkennt Mysql nicht



## archulio (27. Februar 2005)

Hi,

Zuerst einmal mein System:
Windows 2003 Server Standart Edition
IIS 6
PHP 5.0.3
MySQL 5.0.2

Nun habe ich folgendes Problem.

Nachdem ich meinen IIS fertig eingerichtet hatte, habe ich MySQL installiert und Konfiguriert. Danach PHP Installiert (Installer) danach karm der Fehler wenn ich den phpMyAdmin aufrufen wollte (neuste Version):

Die Erweiterung "mysql" kann nicht geladen werden.
Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre PHP-Konfiguration.
Dokumentation 

Danach habe ich die PHP.ini aus dem Win Systemverzeichnis wie folgt geändert,
Schritt 1 war, das Extention dir anzupassen (C.\php\ext)

Danach war der Fehler immer noch da. Dann ist mir aufgefallen das ich die ganzen DLL's nicht hatte wegen dem Installer, dann habe ich die ZIP version einfach drüber gebügelt *OHNE* alte Datein zu überschreiben (war beides die selbe version). Danach ging es immer noch nicht. Nun habe ich in der PHP.ini aus ";extension=php_mysql.dll"  "extension=php_mysql.dll" gemacht weil die zeile vorher nicht berücksicht wurde. Danach konnte ich keinerlei PHP seiten mehr aufrüfen. Habe die PHP Info ca. 5 min laden lassen bis er mir gesagt hat, das die seite nicht gefunden werden konnte.

Nun bin ich zimlich rathlos.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

ThX


----------



## generador (27. Februar 2005)

mysql ist standartmäßig bei PHP dabei
Hast du deinen IIS auch angepasst das du .php Dateien ausführen darfst


----------



## Klaus-Uwe (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo archulio,
bei mir besteht das gleiche Problem. Wie hast du es gelöst?


----------



## smyle (28. September 2011)

Hallo ich habe das selbe Problem und weis nicht wie lösen, jedoch habe anstelle des IIS, Apache installiert und meine Fehlermeldung ist folgende:

The mysqli extension is missing. Please check your PHP configuration. <a href="Documentation.html#faqmysql" target="documentation"><img class="icon" src="./themes/pmahomme/img/b_help.png" width="11" height="11" alt="Documentation" title="Documentation" /></a>


Wie habt ihr das gelöst?


----------

